# hickie!!



## insectovor (Dec 22, 2003)

A good friend of mine was handling his 1 yr old spotted python, this snake has never bitten him and as the snake came around onto his shoulder it bit him in the neck!
Unreal you should have seen it, this 2 foot snake is trying to eat my mate and he really thinks he has a prey here. Attempt to get it off failed and my friend had to go into the shower to get it off. No harm done to the snake but my mate had a hickie! There you go when you least expect it....
Strike!


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 22, 2003)

Now that's one to use when the wife asks why I have a Hicky on my neck! LOL!
Honest it was the snake!! LOL!


----------



## Artie (Dec 22, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Parko (Dec 22, 2003)

I just tell her a woman gave me it and then my wife inevittably calls me a liar, never fails.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 22, 2003)

pmsl


----------



## lutzd (Dec 22, 2003)

pmsl?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 22, 2003)

Excellent, someone else got nailed by a spotted. I've been nailed my a spotted and a ball python and thought I was the only one  . It feels so good to get it off my chest now. Thanks for making me feel safe to talk about this. I love you guys sniff-sniff.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 22, 2003)

pi%%ing myself laughing ...


----------



## Slateman (Dec 22, 2003)

HA HA good one. Wish to see his face


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 22, 2003)

Got bitten on the chest did you Kev?


----------



## Parko (Dec 22, 2003)

You're too much African, now I've got bourbon and coke all over me computor.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 22, 2003)

Photos please, preferbly in full color with all the gory details.

Seriously, you mentioned showering to get the snake off - please explain?


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 22, 2003)

well Fuscus, as soon as he got undressed to get in the shower the snake freaked and let go


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 22, 2003)

What - scared at the bigger snake that suddenly appeared or did the snake let go to have a good laugh


----------



## wattso (Dec 22, 2003)

maybe it became amorous and let go to latch on elsewhere?


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 23, 2003)

It was one of those snakes allergic to garden worms


----------



## insectovor (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah my mate had to take an shower because the python did not want to let go. Shower worked fine, but maybe the snake did get scared of his Python reticulatus...lol


----------



## Tommo (Jan 4, 2004)

hickie, love bite, pash-rash. hmm i wonder if there is a snake one


----------



## kevyn (Jan 4, 2004)

> Yeah my mate had to take an shower because the python did not want to let go.




try spraying vinegar into the mouth. They'll let go and never bite you again. they just love vinegar


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 4, 2004)

With the high temps we have had recently,and snakes being ecothermic,would a sudden drop in body temperature due to the cold shower be no good for them?
Is there any chance of shock to the snake because of the sudden decrease in BT or heat loss? or any risks involved at all?

I ask because I doubt anyone would adjust the hot water 1st and then the cold water, and then test it to make sure it is warm enough before holding the snake under lol.


----------

